# tobacco shop in Chiang Mai



## ljkd13

Hello,

I just got to Chiang Mai yesterday and will be spending the better part of a year here. I love the city and and thrilled about how everything is going so far. The only thing I hope to find, which I havent yet, is a decent tobacco shop. I like to smoke my pipe when I can, but I have yet to find a single store that sells cigars or pipe tobacco. Does anyone have any suggestions on where to go?

Thanks so much,

Luke


----------



## synthia

Ask everyone you meet. Someone will know. Start with where you are staying, ask people in retaurants, etc. Don't try pantomiming with people who don't speak English, as they may interpret it as your wanting another kind of smoke.

There is a wine bar at the Moon Muang end of the weekend market street. And I think I've seen people smoking cigars there. Maybe someone there will have an idea.


----------



## singto

Try the nicer hotels...


----------



## synthia

Ah, good idea! I shall mentally file it, since it is applicable to any country.


----------



## Fiscalo

There are at least two on walkngstreet (nightmarket)


----------



## mikecwm

*Good time to quit*

Look on this as a blessing in disguise and a wonderful opportunity to finally quit and add a few more years to your life to enjoy Thailand.


----------



## ljkd13

mikecwm said:


> Look on this as a blessing in disguise and a wonderful opportunity to finally quit and add a few more years to your life to enjoy Thailand.


1- Thanks everyone, I found some at the night market, so I'm all set.

2- I appreciate the thought, and you're right, if it were more of a habit, then I'd use this opportunity, but I only smoke my pipe a few times a month, as it is. Although I know its still not healthy, I'm not overly concerned with the very small amount I do smoke. I appreciate the concern, though.


----------

